# Deep Cycle Battery



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an Interstate 12V Marine/RV deep cycle battery (Interstate) that came with our 250RS. This is our second season with the TT and just curious as to how long these batteries last? Initially I charged the battery on a fast charge and now am repeating that charge on a slow 2A charge.........


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, I've never had luck with Interstate batteries. They've only lasted months for me.

Instead I switched to a pair of Trojan 125 6-volt batteries. Their still going strong after three years.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Battery technology is very similar between brands if you are talking about a deep cycle lead acid batt. If you take care of it, it should last quite some time (3-4 years I would think). I had a 12V last 3 years before I upgraded to twin 6V's. Those lasted 2 years and then I killed them (completely my fault). Now the key is not discharging them too far, which is rather easy with a small capacity 12V. Once you do this, the battery won't be the same. With 2 6V's thats a lot harder to do, so I figure part of the reason why people have better luck with them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had 2x6v Interstate batteries on my previous Outback...dry camped about 90% of the time...worked GREAT

Had 2x6v Interstate's installed on my 2010 301BQ...ran great all summer...no data beyound that.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmm.......and the Interstate's are expensive!! I gave it another charge - and - am keeping my fingers crossed. If not, I will definitely be switching....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get a voltmeter and a hydrometer. Then you can check it more accurately.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

also -- batteries are not very forgiving .. deep cycle batteries do NOT like to be ran down dead and then tried to be charged back up .. not once.. and definitely not repeatedly. Once a battery has gone down past a certain point (each manufacturer is different), getting the battery back to 100% is going to be near impossible without allot of re-conditioning.

From what i have seen - TROJANS are the most forgiving of all.. i have abused them pretty well but yet they seem to take re-conditioning afterwrds better than most ...

At work the shop guys call INTERSTATE batteries "SUICIDE" batteries .... cause they will die on you when you need them the most...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have three Interstates in my motorhome two deep cell for the coach and one standard group 65 for the chassis. They are all the originals from Itasca (2006). The car battery won't hold a charge as of this spring. The two deep cells still work great. Thankfully there is a relay that I can tie in all three together and bring the V10 to life. Guess my first expense for this year is a new battery.

John


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

The local Battery warehouse here in Eldersburg is sell 1 Y/O 6vdc NEW golf cart batteries for $75 a peice. They have a 2 yr guarrantee; at that price it's a steal if you get 2 years outta them.
Eric


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know if you have gone out to buy them yet, but if you have a Sam's Club they have the golf cart batteries 6v for $74 energizer brand and some other brand (store brand) for $64. A closer look and I think the $64 ones just have a different sticker covering them, but made by the same co.

On a side note I have been looking at store brand vs name brand with costco and sams club batteries and if you check the packaging look at the "questions and complaints" phone numbers/ address. They are usually the same. Good proof they are made by the name brand. Good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

letscamp said:


> I don't know if you have gone out to buy them yet, but if you have a Sam's Club they have the golf cart batteries 6v for $74 energizer brand and some other brand (store brand) for $64. A closer look and I think the $64 ones just have a different sticker covering them, but made by the same co.
> 
> On a side note I have been looking at store brand vs name brand with costco and sams club batteries and if you check the packaging look at the "questions and complaints" phone numbers/ address. They are usually the same. Good proof they are made by the name brand. Good luck!


Costco's batteries are Johnson Controls (or at least they were). Not sure who Sam's club uses.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a new battery?? Just went out to the trailer and battery is DEAD.

Do I absolutely need the battery charged for anything while towing since the truck is charging the battery? I am presuming that while hooked to shore power that the battery is charging and if its ok will hold its charge once disconnected?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks like its going to be a new battery?? Just went out to the trailer and battery is DEAD.
> 
> Do I absolutely need the battery charged for anything while towing since the truck is charging the battery? I am presuming that while hooked to shore power that the battery is charging and if its ok will hold its charge once disconnected?


The only thing the battery is needed for is brakeaway brakes. Technically you should have a good one installed before you tow......


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

And for the fridge...if you're into that keeping-the-gas-on-while-traveling thing.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, this got me thinking. We have 2008 31RQS with the original batteries (6V). They sat in the Phoenix sun one summer and used off and on. I know they have been drained completely once or twice and this last trip they held NADA! So when I go out for new batteries, the question I have is, should I just leave the trailer plugged in the whole time?

If not, the stereo, the C02 monitor, etc. suck down the power just a little at a time, but if you don't pay attention, the batteries are drained.

So, keep it plugged or not??









Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

azthroop said:


> So, keep it plugged or not??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do but they require inspection on a regular basis. You need to check the electrolyte level 3 or 4 times a year. The other option is to fully charge the batteries after each use then disconnect them.

I like to stay plugged in as once I de winterize I leave the trailer stocked and ready to roll, that includes an almost fully loaded fridge. In the winter the batteries go to the basement to sit on a float 1 amp maintenance charger.


----------

